# 4.6 after three rides first day!!!!!



## AndrewG (Jul 17, 2015)

First day as uber driver I took three riders. All three had a great time and expressed their enjoyment with the ride. I wake up the next day and I have a 4.67 rating!!!!!! WTF?

I did the simple math and that means that I received two 5 star ratings and one 4 star. I had bottled water. A perfectly clean ride. Wasn't pushy or overly talkative but engaging. No off the beaten path routes. Etc. 

Is this going to end me right from the beginning?


----------



## Adam G (Jun 7, 2015)

Relax....you'll be fine. Just get more comfortable and keep doing what you're doing. They level off....The more rides you provide the number stabilizes....


----------



## AndrewG (Jul 17, 2015)

Gotcha. I just have heard rumors that uber puts you under review when you are under 4.7. Is that true? I know my ratio sucks right now with only three rides.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Don't even look at your rating. Ever. Uber wont pay any attention to your rating until you get a few hundred rides. Uber uses the rating system to mind **** you into driving more, not worrying about low pay, depreciation of your car, liability and tons of other things. This topic has been discussed all over this forum. Do your homework.


----------



## Adam G (Jun 7, 2015)

Don't worry.... Just provide good service and be friendly and confident. The numbers take care of themselves... When I started I got down to 4.63. With more rides it continued to go up. Didn't even do anything differently. I've been at around 4.85 for the last month and a half


----------



## AndrewG (Jul 17, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Don't even look at your rating. Ever. Uber wont pay any attention to your rating until you get a few hundred rides. Uber uses the rating system to mind **** you into driving more, not worrying about low pay, depreciation of your car, liability and tons of other things. This topic has been discussed all over this forum. Do your homework.


Thanks. I've done my homework my friend. If you look on here and other forums the discussion goes both ways... Some say worry about it and some say don't.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

They cut off at 4.6 but after 100 rides


----------



## AndrewG (Jul 17, 2015)

Good deal. Great info. Thanks


----------



## yellow (Sep 7, 2014)

alln said:


> They cut off at 4.6 but after 100 rides


Depends on the market. In Los Angeles its 4.7.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

AndrewG said:


> Gotcha. I just have heard rumors that uber puts you under review when you are under 4.7. Is that true? I know my ratio sucks right now with only three rides.


Worrying about three rides is equivalent to worrying over a pimple on your ass that even you barely get to see. The rating system is in fact a way to manipulate you. It's about control. The less you concern yourself with ratings the better. Even once you have a decent number of rides under your belt, should someone rate you poorly, at best you will only ever be able to guess as to who it was. the system provides little or no guidance. It is pure malice. If the rating system kills you off, no sweat asat.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

welcome aboard uber , oh one quick thing


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i received a ride for a drivers who's a 3.5 couple days ago.


----------

